# Hoists to lift lathe chucks?



## HMF (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Have any of you made hoists or other devices to haul chucks way too heavy to lift from a rack to the lathe, some are 

Please show us what you have made! (Photos would be grrrrreat!)

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## kensmachine (Apr 13, 2011)

I didn't make one but I found one of these http://www.skyhook.cc/model8500.html  for $20 that didn't work they are very simple and shouldn't be stored on there side or upside down as the chain gets in a knot and locks up Ken


----------



## HMF (Apr 14, 2011)

Ken,

Their "chuck hook" looks darn nice. Where did you find it, and were you able to fix it up so it works?

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## kensmachine (Apr 14, 2011)

I found it at a machinery dealer in Portland OR. they come apart easy. I just unknoted the chain. and it was good to go. Ken


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 14, 2011)

The Sky Hook is definatly a great little hoist. I have the same one in my shop. Rated @ 500 lbs, and they pick up heavy items with ease. I have mine mounted to a 4-way turret toolpost, that bolts on my Lathe or Mill fast and easy. 

My Lathe has several chucks, ranging from 6 inch to 12 inch, and the bigger ones like the 10 and 12 inch are a bit much to man handle.
The Sky Hook is allso great for swapping heavy items on my mill. I have several vices too, and a heavy 12 inch rotary table thats about 200lbs with a chuck mounted. Allso great for picking up heavy items from a lift cart to the mill table , or Lathe chuck.
I dont lift anything heavy anymore,,Between the lift cart, and the Sky Hook, they do all of that these days..
The one thing I love about the sky hook is to lift, is a one handed deal, even to lower a load, it is still one handed..They also have a auto-brake, so no run away loads to come crashing down.. These are the best crane ive ever used.

Paul


----------



## HMF (Apr 14, 2011)

Paul,

Sounds like just what I need to remove the motors and other things from a milling machine.

How expensive are they new? I suppose I could try to find one on Craig's list or on Ebay used too.

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Nelson

I didnt buy mine new, I got mine from another board member that had a ove head crane. They are pricey, Ive seen them for between 6 and 7 hundred bucks brand new. I didnt get a screamin deal like 20 bucks, I paid 250.00 for mine.

The nice thing with a Sky Hook is the lift height is very percise, if you need it up or down say 1/4 inch to line up that chuck , or what ever, it will do it. And at 23lbs, you can scoop it up in one hand to move it, and can be hung up on a wall to store it.

I allso bolt it to my lift cart, takes seconds to install. I use it to get heavy items out of my car when needed. I just lifted a 15 hp motor out of the trunk of my car. The motor was dropped in there with a fork lift, but the sky hook makes easy work of that. I used to use a cherry picker for many lifting jobs, and I find I have no use for that now, and will be up for sale on Kijiji or Craigslist soon.

There is guys that have built a simular crane using a winch designed to pull a boat on the trailer, but I see that type needing 3-hands to operate, and the danger of a run away load.
The electric winches are much too fast on the desent as well..
After using one of these, I think if I couldnt find one used, I would pay the long dollar for a new one, they are that good!


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 14, 2011)

Shadow
Nice looking rig, I like the try to hold the chucks too. I wish I had that much space around my lathe.

A bit off topic, but your dog looks much like the one I used to have. Is yours a Pit Bull? Best darned dog I ever had!

Paul


----------



## HMF (Apr 14, 2011)

shadow link=topic=1688.msg10393#msg10393 date=1302802634 said:
			
		

> Not the best picture but what it is is a stand for the chucks with a pipe jib crane with bearing trolly running on a steel tube with a chain binder for the lift bolted to the bed and headstock of the lathe. all the chucks are drilled and tapped for an eye bolt.
> 
> this is the Mazak at the workshop.
> 
> ...





			
				8ntsane link=topic=1688.msg10391#msg10391 date=1302801510 said:
			
		

> Hi Nelson
> 
> I didnt buy mine new, I got mine from another board member that had a ove head crane. They are pricey, Ive seen them for between 6 and 7 hundred bucks brand new. I didnt get a screamin deal like 20 bucks, I paid 250.00 for mine.
> 
> ...



Paul,

That is a rousing endorsement. I have a tiny home shop in my basement and work alone. I need one of those. I will keep my eyes open for one on Craig's - at 23 pounds, it won't cost that much to ship. It's not the tooling for my SB Heavy 10 that I need it for, though the tailstock turret weighs about 80 pounds or so, it's removing parts of machines for maintenance that it will really help with.

Best,

Nelson


----------



## 4GSR (May 8, 2013)

Here's pictures of one I built to change out chucks as well as load material onto the lathe.  I also made one for the mill, too.
Ken


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 8, 2013)

kensmachine said:


> I didn't make one but I found one of these http://www.skyhook.cc/model8500.html  for $20 that didn't work they are very simple and shouldn't be stored on there side or upside down as the chain gets in a knot and locks up Ken



$20 ??  Holy Crap!

Good find


Bernie


----------



## reds (May 9, 2013)

Check Harbor Freight. They sell a truck crane that can be used for lifting up to 1/2 ton. I believe it sells for $139.99


----------

